# Is a reel mower really needed for a home lawn?



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ok loaded question for sure! Maybe I'm just upset that it's taking a month to get my greens mower fixed but today I mowed my lawn for the first time with a rotary mower in over a year.

I was really worried about the outcome but didn't really have a choice as it is my only option. Once I was done I was pleasantly surprised.

I usually mow at 0.5" but my rotary only goes down to 0.75". Even so in my opinion there is very little difference. Granted I have a fairly level lawn and even at 0.5" I'm not exactly at greens type quality. But again for a home lawn I'm starting to wonder if the extra expense, maintenance, and potential for ruin with one slip-up is worth it? My greens mower is down for a month because the blade nicked the driveway. Do the same with my Honda and at worse it takes me 10 minutes and $30 for a new blade.

Here is my comparison, first photo is from April 22, 2017 with my greens mower:



This is from today with my rotary mower. Keep in mind the grass isn't greening up as quickly this year because of colder temperatures:



Now again maybe I'm just mad about messing up my greens mower but I thought I'd throw the question out there...if I'm not mowing at 0.25" is a greens mower worth it?


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

It's all personal preference. Everything is. You can maintain a great looking lawn with a rotary mower. Better than 95% of all other lawns. But if you want to have a top tier, 99% lawn, I don't think a rotary will cut it. It shreds the blades, instead of clipping them. So each blade of grass will have brown tips.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The rotary will be much more prone to scalping at 3/4" as the season progresses.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I cut with a rotary, albeit cool season, and always have sharp blades and somehow I seem to have grass tips that look torn not cut. Of course, thats only with hands and knees inspection. Anyone around me that I tell that to just gives me a weird look and then tells me I'm weird.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well since I already have my reel mower I'll very likely continue using it. But it's also reassuring to know that if I'm ever in a situation where my Toro is out for repair again, I can still fall back on the trusty Honda with acceptable results.

Speaking of which, two neighbors stopped by today to ask how I get my lawn looking how it does. Honestly not a lot! It really isn't a tremendous amount of work once you know what Bermuda likes.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Blasphemy. You're just a few bad life decisions away from being like my coworkers who bemoan having to cut their yards when they get to 12 inches because the city will fine them if it goes taller. Wait until you go back from rotary to reel and see if you think it's worth it.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

As the Bermuda thickens up, it will not cut as nice at less than an inch with a rotary mower. You can get away with it for now since your lawn is still coming out of dormancy.

Now having said that, it all comes down to preference. You can cut Bermuda with a rotary at 1.5+ inches and have a great looking lawn. My preference is to cut sub 1 inch for an even greater looking lawn.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Blasphemy. You're just a few bad life decisions away from being like my coworkers who bemoan having to cut their yards when they get to 12 inches because the city will fine them if it goes taller. Wait until you go back from rotary to reel and see if you think it's worth it.


 :lol:

No way could I get to that point! Plus I have a reputation in the neighborhood I have to maintain - I'm the guy with the nice lawn and the loud cars 



Topcat said:


> As the Bermuda thickens up, it will not cut as nice at less than an inch with a rotary mower. You can get away with it for now since your lawn is still coming out of dormancy.
> 
> Now having said that, it all comes down to preference. You can cut Bermuda with a rotary at 1.5+ inches and have a great looking lawn. My preference is to cut sub 1 inch for an even greater looking lawn.


You're exactly right and how soon one forgets. I do remember it being a struggle in the past when the season wore on to keep from coming up with the "rings" around the yard with my rotary mower. I didn't have that issue with the Toro and I was able to continue mowing just once a week all year without scalping.

Well fingers crossed that I get my GM 1000 back soon.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

What's wrong with the GM1000 that's taking so long to fix?


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> What's wrong with the GM1000 that's taking so long to fix?


When I was scalping I accidentally nicked the driveway and bent the reel. The shop looked at it and said they can weld it back in place with ease.

I guess the issue is the backlog because we're going into mowing season now. When I called they said that I'm coming up soon in line and they should be able to get to it next week. But then who knows how long for the actual repair?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

My two cents with your money is order a new reel and also have that one fixed. Then you'll never be down again for that and you can swap out whenever you need it ground.


----------



## c0mical (Apr 8, 2018)

I have St Augustine so not sure I would even benefit from a reel mower? LCN uses rotary.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

c0mical said:


> I have St Augustine so not sure I would even benefit from a reel mower? LCN uses rotary.


You would not. No good rotary cuts at 3-4" HOC, which is what STA requires.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> My two cents with your money is order a new reel and also have that one fixed. Then you'll never be down again for that and you can swap out whenever you need it ground.


I actually have a spare GM 1000 that a neighbor gave to me. It runs but for some reason the drive unit won't propel the mower. In any case I planned on doing just that - swapping the reel from the broken unit to my "good" mower. The problem was I ran out of time. I had a 10 day vacation planned so I figured that I'll take it to the shop and while I'm away they can work on it.

Unfortunately that decision wasn't the best because I thought two weeks would have been enough time but I guess not.

Not a big deal though, I now know the turnaround time during busy season and if ever in the same situation I'll execute a slightly different plan of action!

Eventually I'd like to get both mowers operational and then I shouldn't ever be without a reel mower again.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Take that reel out tonight! Or drop the other mower off and tell them you want that one fixed and sharpened as well. Give them a month to fix that one lol


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

As far as the original question. No a reel is not needed but where is the fun in using a normal rotary. I did not enjoy cutting my yard until I got my McLane. I believe it is a sickness. Now I want a greens mower because I want to see how low I can go. It is amazing the difference I see in my yard this spring using a reel compared to the rotary.


----------

